# Sunshine is legally ours!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

At last we have done it!!!! Our final court ceremony was today and it was great. The Judge was fab, we were in there for 45 minutes!!! Our SW said she had never known it last so long. The Judge brought gifts for Sunshine and was just delightful with her. We all wore his wig and sat in his seat!! I managed to keep it together until he said "tell me about Sunshine what's she like"? Well that was it I was off, I looked to my DH thinking it's ok he will answer only to see him in tears too!! it was a really wonderful day with a nice meal out later, my little Miss Sunshine just made me the proudest Mummy in the world.

Love to all Jill x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Jill

Fantastic!!!

It must have been a truly momentous occasion for you all yesterday.

Lynn x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab news jill, sounds like a lovely day 

kj x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

oh Jill fantastic news

you made me  

A
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Sunshine family
Love
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

well done!  i rememebr the feeing well!

xxruthie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awww Jill i'm so pleased for you all hun, sounds like you had a fab day. our court appearance lasted all of about 10 mins    and ds banged his toy bells (that he refused to let go before we went in) on the table the whole time    probably why it was so quick as they couldn't wait to get rid of us   

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  I am sitting here in tears of joy that you have finally made your dream a reality and that it is all formally done now.  I bet you have some fantastic photos for Sunshine's memory box/book. 

May you always feel sunshine in your lives (even when your 'sunshine' isn't so sunny) and may you be blessed as a family with happiness and love always. 

With huge hugs and loads of love,

Magenta xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations so nice to hear a happy ending. 
L x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ah sounds as though you had a fantastic day and what a lovely judge you got, with DS we were in and out in about 20 mins and he wouldn't have his photo taken, with DD we had to wait to go in because the case before ran over and the judge was lovely so it's nice to see that some judges go out of their way to make our special days that extra little bit special!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

So pleased that you had such a wonderful day.  What a brilliant Judge too, making it extra special for you all.  Congratulations.

Sanita


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi jill

congratulations to you all. hope you have a lovely day.

enjoy   



love camly xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations jill & family!!

     

love
T
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jill - congratulations to you all xx

Laine


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Jill

Fantastic news - you have bought tears to my eyes.  Hopefully we won't be too far behind you.

Tracey x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fab post to read 

sounds like a lovely day 



xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news!  Congratulations.

Sounds as though you had a day full of happiness.
Love
OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jill

Thats fantastic news, you must be so happy and very proud parents!

Dawn


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Ah Jill

What a lovely post.

PBMx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all for the lovely messages, your support as ever is just wonderful,
love Jill x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Jill that is so lovely.  You deserved it to be that special, with all the hassle you had getting there.  I wish our judge had been as nice, as you know it was a quick in and out, no gifts - nothing!  Am really pleased it went well and she's finally yours... 

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Carole xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Jill, only just read your news - how fantastic!!! I'm so happy for you!

Ange xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

So lovely to hear your news...congratulations.
Really pleased that you had such a lovely day as well!
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news

xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Congratulations jilldill and family

sounds like you all had a very memorable day - so pleased it has all gone so well for you all

best wishes 
LB
X


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill

Have sent you an e-mail but just to echo everyone here.  It is a wonderful feeling to reach the end of the journey and know that Sunshine is totally yours. 

Enjoy   

Cindy


----------

